# Programación de robots industriales



## gordello (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola amigos en mi trabajo tenemos un robot nuevo y este utiliza un lenguaje de programación llamado Inform III y me gustaría conocer mejor este soft. Agradecería toda la informacion que puedan compartir. Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Podrias dar la referencia y fabricante del robot ?. Salu2


----------



## gordello (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola tecnogirl si el robot es marca MOTOMAN NX100 es una companía de YASKAWA. Gracias


----------



## demata (Feb 20, 2010)

Pudiste conseguir info sobre el tema...?
Slds.-


----------



## Nepper (May 26, 2010)

Buenas!
Yo tambien necesito esa información, acá compraron unos manuales pero no entiendo nada... tendrán algún ejemplo de una soldadura o algo parecido?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 27, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ... acá compraron unos manuales pero no entiendo nada...


 
Si posteas los manuales se te puede ayudar a absolver dudas. Saludos


----------



## Nepper (May 27, 2010)

hem... no se cómo decirlo... son PDF y todo, pero se gastaron unos buenos dolares comprando los CDs, y no se si es conveniente postearlos... digo... publicarlos... acá tenemos todo legal y bueno... no quisiera problemas... me fijo si mando unos print screen o los paso parcialmente en un .doc ... digo... es nescesario? 
bueno, porque son ustedes, les posteo uno... aguanten un rato que ya volveré a postear con un PDF....


----------



## tecnogirl (May 27, 2010)

Entonces, primero debes preguntarles a ellos si dan su permiso para que dispongas de esa informacion y... no la subas toda, solo por partes (digamos un capitulo o una seccion)  pertinentes a la consulta. Saludos


----------



## Nepper (May 28, 2010)

Siguiendo tus consejos.... pude extraer una parte pertinente a mi consulta...

El problema ahora es ¿a que se refiere con el diagrama de flujo? porque lo utiliza para todas las funciones... la parte que subo creo que es necesario para que alguien en el tema pueda entenderlo.... no llega ni al 5% del archivo...
Espero que puedan abrirlo, es XPS

Y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Nepper (Jun 8, 2010)

OK gente!!
tras no responderme por un rato (na... todo bien!)
y por necesidades laborales, logré interpretar el inform y cómo se programa, el tema es que lo que se es todo teorico porque en ningún momento tube el robot para programarlo, despues les posteo el modelo de robot que tengo que programar, pero por ahora les dejo la información que es teorica (aún no práctica) para programarlo, me gustaría que se sumen a discutir ya que puedo decir verdura total...

Inicialmente, descarguen el archivito que postié arriba, el método de lectura del "diagrama de flujo" es de "un solo camino"

(NOTA del autor)
me puse a escribir la explicación pero me di cuenta que tengo que subirlo en un archivo por mayor comodidad y un tema de formato visual...
esperen pacientes que lo voy a subir más adelante...

parte de la información la saqué de una wiki estraña en ingles... ni recuerdo cual era XD


----------



## Gemma (Feb 2, 2013)

Buenas.
Necesito un poco de ayuda. 
Estoy empezando mi proyecto fin de carrera con el robot Motoman NX100, tengo que conseguir que juegue al tres en raya mediante IA, pero no me aclaro con el lenguaje. ¿Podrian fatilitarme algún tipo de informacion?
Muchas gracias.


----------

